# Searching for nice betta photos for new facebook page!



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Daily...hl#!/pages/Daily-Betta-Photos/370003563081226

I just started a page on facebook for daily betta photos. If you have any good photos you'd like to be featured in this, PM me them or put them in a comment on this thread.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Would this be considered good enough?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

you can use any of the photos I took on my betta tumblr. Just credit them by linking back to the tumblr 

http://copperbettas.tumblr.com/


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks so much! I will credit all pictures. 
And rMarkham - I will definately include for fish.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Here's another of Mr. Fish, who sadly passed away a few days ago. 









And my other male, Magikarp


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> you can use any of the photos I took on my betta tumblr. Just credit them by linking back to the tumblr
> 
> http://copperbettas.tumblr.com/


 I added the close-up shot of Tahoe to the page this morning. 



rmarkham said:


> Here's another of Mr. Fish, who sadly passed away a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will add these two to the page soon. Thanks!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Got a few more, although you've already posted pics of this guy.. He's really colored up since I got him and first took pics of him! Here they are if you want them


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

What a great close up shot of the flare, I love that Maisy, I have a lot of pix in my albums, and of my new fishy, Ocean, I got a few really good ones, If you wanna use em..take a look and let me know


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

lelei said:


> What a great close up shot of the flare, I love that Maisy, I have a lot of pix in my albums, and of my new fishy, Ocean, I got a few really good ones, If you wanna use em..take a look and let me know


Thanks! I can't wait till 11/1 so I can enter it in the photo contest


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok the first one is Sammy, My HM-RT;-)

View attachment 67028


This is Ocean..My newest fishy;-)

View attachment 67029


If you can use either one, or both, would be great;-)


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

*you could use any pics of Honeycomb my yellow VT or any pics of casper, my HMDT in my albums! Pick any pictures  love to see what you end up wth!*


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

rmarkham said:


> Thanks! I can't wait till 11/1 so I can enter it in the photo contest


I was going to mention that to you..would be perfect for the contest~!:-D


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

lelei said:


> I was going to mention that to you..would be perfect for the contest~!:-D


Thanks! 

It was perfect timing!  I love my little squiggle man.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

you can use any or all of these


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is a few more..This is Sapphire, my First Rescue;-)

View attachment 67030


View attachment 67031



Next is my Crimson, Flaring;-)

View attachment 67032



And My Sammy Flaring;-)


View attachment 67033


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a couple of random photos that you are welcome to use

*







*


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

You're welcoime to use the pics that are in my album. There are some pretty great pics of my fishies. Just write their name and if you can link them back to my bettafish.com profile. Thanks.


----------



## Connierodz (Oct 8, 2012)

*Patrick*

What about Patrick...hes a mutt but he is beautiful..lol


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 17, 2012)

My pretty boy <3
View attachment 67047


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow! I can't believe how many photos you guys have given me! I will try to use all of them! I think that I will stick to 2 photos a day so I don't use them all up. LOL


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

he has torn fins, but... how about Red... I cant get his picture to turn over.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

You can use this pic of Archie if you would like to. He is a real ham and is looking for a career in show business.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

Archie is adorable!!!


----------

